# Whitford Farm, Devon



## Foxylady (Oct 30, 2007)

Another farm! I spotted this one during the visit to Pump Farm. I'm not totally sure of it's condition, but looks empty and abandoned, although probably not for long as it's in a prime spot in the centre of the village. I didn't go too far onto the property because of its location, and someone was working nearby, but took some photos around the outside.

The front of the farmhouse taken from the road.





A gate leading to a side entrance.




Part of the yard.








Around the back.




Farm machinery left with weeds growing over it. Not sure what it is but think it's some kind of Harrow.








Cheers


----------



## King Al (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice one foxy, well spoted looks like a great little find on you way home - I love it when that happens


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 31, 2007)

Cheers Al. I plan to go back at some point to see what's happening with it. The reason it caught my eye is because whenever I've gone past before it's always been so beautifully maintained. Now the garden's just a load of weeds!  There's no For Sale sign either, unless they don't do that with farms. 

Cheers


----------

